# TC Rifle



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Any of you guys have a Thompson Center Icon rifle?......The reviews overall seem very good but I don't know anyone personally that has one.....Figured someone on here would have one or know someone with one.

Thanks,
RC


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I have one in their 'Ultra-wood' model in .308. Love it. Super accurate, great looking, great quality, everything I wanted. My friend and I both got a great deal on them a year ago, otherwise I don't think I'd have paid the MSRP price for it.

You may also want to look at the Venture. Same barrel and share many of the same concepts of the Icon, but at a much lower price. My friend just bout a Venture in .270 off of this site and he seems happy with it. Here's a good article that details the differences between the venture & Icon.

http://www.tcarms.com/articles/detail.php?a=18


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, glad to hear you like the rifle.....I'm seriously considering the synthetic camo Icon in the 30-06.


----------

